# Port Aransas Surf Report



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Heading down to Cinnamon Shore 9/13 - 9-17. Bringing way too much tackle but will fish 4 mornings in a row. 

Will be fishing the surf mainly and Iâ€™ll bring inshore rods and 8 Wt. and 10 Wt. We will be casting spoons, rat-l-traps, topwater, Plastics, and Iâ€™ll be throwing flies too! Some surf rods out only while we hang out at the beach during the day. 

If anyone is down there feel free to fish by us. We will be there before sunup every morning. Send me a PM. Also, Iâ€™ll be happy to share what happens afterwards. Tight lines!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Good luck. The first gut in thigh to chest deep water can work out well using your fly gear, especially early in the morning. Usually offers easy casting if the surf isnâ€™t too choppy from either the beach side or the bar just offshore of the gut. Tan, pink, cream colored borski sliders have been consistent produces among other patterns. 

Let us know what transpires.


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Heck yes, Iâ€™ve got some of those. Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

My brother-in-law caught his personal best trout there a few days ago. 28", going to be on his wall in a few months.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

gigem87 said:


> My brother-in-law caught his personal best trout there a few days ago. 28", going to be on his wall in a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your BIL! Thatâ€™s awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

I found some redfish....we fish the surf Friday - Tuesday










https://vimeo.com/user79022777/download/359700739/cd93f059af

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice looking set up. Good luck with the surf.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Bring steel leaders. Sharks have been thick.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

Only skipjacks so far after fishing 2-3 hours each morning. All on top water or plastics. 

We are throwing out some cut bait today to see what happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie_bowtech (Feb 25, 2014)

The tide was way way up. No bait and no fish in the surf the last few days. We fished hard amongst the 4â€™+ rollers. Until next time...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

